# What do you guys think....



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all,

Just looking for your opinions......

I currently have the choice of either using 260 watts or 390 watts over my new 75 gallon. It will be heavily planted, CO2, fertilized yada yada....

So on the old wpg rule 3.47 wpg or 5.2 wpg. I was running somewhere around 4.7 wpg on my old 55 which would cause green water once in a while. UV took care of that so I'm not too worried.

Thoughts / Opinions.... Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would go with the 3.47wpg. But that is my opinion. Any higher, to me, is just overkill. 
But everyone has their own opinion.

I still use the wpg rule, because it's easy, and gets you in the ball park. Plus I think everyone pretty much knows that 2wpg of T12 shop lights will be less intense than 2wpg of metal halide, or T5's.

I don't like to over think it either.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I can grow difficult plants in 2 wpg just as easy if not easier than 4wpg. When you get too high you just get problems. Balance (lights, ferts, co2) is more important IMO than higher light.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes x2 im with dippy


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

No0dles said:


> yes x2 im with dippy


Ok, thanks for the input guys! 260 it is.....


----------

